# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Những điều nên biết khi đi du lịch Bắc Kinh (Trung Quốc)

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Thủ đô Bắc Kinh là vùng thuộc miền Bắc của Trung Quốc, tiếp giáp với sa mạc Tân Cương. Tuy là vùng thuộc khí hậu hàn đới nhưng vì giáp với sa mạc Tân Cương nên vào mùa hè, khi những luồng gió nóng từ sa mạc thổi về mang theo bão cát, thì thời tiết ở đây nóng khô và có ngày nhiệt độ lên đến gần 40 độ C. Vì vậy, du khách cần tư vấn kỹ để mang trang phục thích hợp với thời tiết trong năm.Du khách nên sử dụng giày thể thao để tránh đau chân do phải đi bộ nhiều. Phụ nữ không nên mang giày cao gót. 

Ở Thượng Hải ít có hướng dẫn viên rành tiếng Việt và các điểm tham quan ít bán sách hướng dẫn hay tài liệu bằng tiếng Anh. Nếu có điều kiện, du khách nên tìm hiểu tư liệu về địa phương mình sẽ tới khi còn ở Việt Nam.

Tại các điểm du lịch như Cố Cung, chùa, đền tưởng niệm… việc giữ gìn vệ sinh được quản lý chặt chẽ. Nếu khách khạc nhổ, bỏ rác xuống đường, tiểu tiện không đúng nơi quy định sẽ bị phạt rất nặng. Bắc Kinh là thành phố đầu tiên ở Trung Quốc cấm hút thuốc tại tất cả các nơi công cộng. Ngoài ra, trong giao tiếp, du khách nên tránh nói chuyện hay đề cập đến các vấn đề “nhạy cảm” liên quan đến chính trị, những vấn đề về biên giới, lịch sử chiến tranh. Người Bắc Kinh rất thích bạn hỏi về nền văn hóa của họ. 

Khách cần đổi nhân dân tệ trước khi đến Bắc Kinh. Nếu không, bạn phải phô-tô sẵn hộ chiếu để đổi tiền ở các ngân hàng thương mại hay ngoài quốc doanh. Vì việc mua sắm bằng tiền USD ở Bắc Kinh không phổ biến, trừ những nơi chuyên bán hàng cho khách du lịch. 

Tại Bắc Kinh, du khách có thể tìm thấy bất kỳ thứ hàng hóa, đặc sản nào của Trung Quốc. Tuy nhiên, nói đến Bắc Kinh phải nói đến đồ đồng Cảnh Thái Lam, ngọc, sản phẩm điêu khắc sơn mài. Ngoài ra, các loại đồ chơi, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ, mặt nạ… cũng là những sản phẩm truyền thống. Cảnh Thái Lam là loại bình được chế tác từ đồng với công nghệ rất độc đáo có từ đời vua Cảnh Thái (nhà Minh). Những chiếc bình với hoa văn độc đáo có đặc điểm là không phai. Ngọc ở Bắc Kinh nổi tiếng về chất lượng cũng như sự đa dạng. Quý nhất là ngọc Phỉ Thúy. Nếu muốn mua ngọc, bạn nên đi cùng hướng dẫn viên để tránh nhầm lẫn. Nếu không, bạn cũng có thể mua tại cửa hàng Kim Tứ Vị gần Vạn Lý Trường Thành. Tuy nhiên, giá tại đây khá đắt. 

Sau đây là một số địa điểm ở Bắc Kinh bạn có thể đến mua sắm: Phố đi bộ Vương Phủ Tỉnh, nơi tập trung các hàng thời trang cao cấp, giá khá đắt; Siêu thị Nhã Tú, Nguyệt Tú, Tú Thủy chuyên bán đồ thứ cấp giá bình dân; phố Liu Li Chang chuyên bán đồ cổ, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ…

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

